# My personal gallery website.



## simnine (Feb 5, 2004)

http://www.technodestructo.com


----------



## vonnagy (Feb 5, 2004)

very nice simnine, cools pics - do you do any sword fighting yourself?

thats the first time i've seen the coppermine photo software used, who do you host with?


----------

